# Farm Dogs



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farm dogs.....great friends.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...ogs_275-sl29489


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Coincidentally, I just read the Ten Commandments for dogs:

Sit, Stay, Heel, Down, Speak, Fetch, Come, Shake, Wait, Rollover.

Ralph


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

One hint, don't name them till they make it through a haying season. Hence we have Yellow dog and Black dog.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Picking up a australian shepard Tuesday from Nebraska. He's a started 2 year old. Hope he can help with the cattle. Nothing like a good dog.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

My granddad always had a good farm dog around the place and they always had some unusual trait. 
There was a campground about a half mile away and in the summer it was alway full.
Went to visit one summer day and first thing I noticed was all types and colors of tennis shoes stuck on the fence pickets in front of the house.
I asked him when he started wearing tennis shoes and why did he have four dozen pairs.
"The dog brought them to me" he said.
I had a good laught about it then he told me to go around the back and check out his bathing suits.
So around I went and saw at least 50 sets of two peice womens bathing suits pinned to the fence.
I asked him why there wernt any one peice suits.
Pap told me "The dog dont like those he only likes the two peice suits."


----------

